# Cateye Triple Shot Vs. Triple Shot Pro



## Reedster (Jul 5, 2005)

I bought the Triple Shot last year. I was a little disappointed and have never grown to love it. It just wasn't as bright as I wanted it to be. 

Does anyone have experience with the Triple Shot Pro? What are the differences and can any of the new stuff be retro-fitted into the Triple Shot? I saw that the Cat Eye website says the Pro is 50% brighter. I would love mine to be brighter.

And, 2nd question. What light would be the best complement to the Triple Shot? I am running a 15W halogen and I want something better.

Thanks for your help.

~Reed


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2004)

If you want to complement your TS, buy the Double Shot.

Here's what I had to say about the pair of them: 
_One final note, these lights worked very, very well when put together as bar and helmet systems. For example, I'd take the Double/Triple Shot combo over a single HID, but not the Triple Shot alone. I really liked the way the X3 and X6 worked together. DiNotte's Ultra 3 filled in the gap on the beam pattern of the Ultralight 5W. If you have the means, these light systems are the way to go._

This was originally posted HERE at the bottom of the review. I, too, was a little underwhelmed by the TS alone.

I hope to have a Double or Triple Shot Pro shortly and will compare it to the standard one then.


----------



## Reedster (Jul 5, 2005)

James, Thanks for the response and the link to the article. There was some good information there.

Do you happen to know how much the Double Shot Pro is going to be? I saw some of them on eBay and the price seemed very expensive, which seems to negate one of the LED advantages.

And, to anyone who might know, is there any way to turbo-charge the LED lighting systems? Different bulbs, etc...

Thanks,

Reed


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2004)

I do not know what the double shot pro is going to cost. I think it is going to be expensive. 

As far as turbo charging LED systems, it's not simple -- if it's even possible -- at all. It would require resoldering new LEDs, and who knows what the circuitry can handle. I'd stay away and either wait for the right system at the right price, off the shelf, or go the DIY route from the beginning.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hopefully you get a double shot pro to review. Link it here after your review. Thanks for all the gear reviews too.

The Double Shot Pro is 289 on e-bay. Cateye e-mailed me and said 30% brighter. Sounds like it will be an awesome helmet light so I'm anxiously waiting for someone to take the plunge and review for us. If someone in my ride group buys one, I'll review it here.

MB


----------



## il2mb (Jan 27, 2005)

*I'll wait..*

The K2 upgrade models a few vendors are beginning to offer will only meet partial success in the market. With the introduction of the Cree devices the K2 based lights will have to drop prices to sell. Much brighter with less curent draw (longer battery life)! Why buy a K2 LED system - unless the price is right.

Bob


----------



## The_rydster (Sep 27, 2006)

From what I can tell the Pro models are not just a battery and switch upgrade, but I am not 100 % sure. I would like to know if you could just get the Li battery as an upgrade for the standard triple shot/double shot.

I got a triple shot standad. Kind of pi$$ed that cateye now have a better model out, I feel like I have an obselete (but still expensive) light on my bike now.


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

The_rydster said:


> I got a triple shot standad. Kind of pi$$ed that cateye now have a better model out, I feel like I have an obselete (but still expensive) light on my bike now.


LED stuff is kind of like that right now. For a few years, it was just Luxeon LEDs that were the high brightness king, now some other companies are producing really bright and great performing LEDs, and we'll be seeing this sort of leap frog effect. That's my prediction, anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2004)

GMF said:


> LED stuff is kind of like that right now. For a few years, it was just Luxeon LEDs that were the high brightness king, now some other companies are producing really bright and great performing LEDs, and we'll be seeing this sort of leap frog effect. That's my prediction, anyway.


Yep.

LEDs are very much like computer parts. Buy a PC today, and tomorrow it'll be out of date. Things change at an ever increasing rate. The only thing to do in these situations is buy the light that works for you _now_ and then when it dies, see what is out there and buy the light that will work _then_. Unless you have unlimited funds you'll never be able to keep up, so don't try. Enjoy riding at night, enjoy the light you have and don't worry about what might or might not be coming out in a year from now.


----------



## Reedster (Jul 5, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Yep.
> The only thing to do in these situations is buy the light that works for you _now_ and then when it dies, see what is out there and buy the light that will work _then_. .


I agree. I am just still bothered some that I got the Triple Shot at all. It was never really the light that worked for me, but I didn't know that when I bought it. I guess I wanted to have the latest and greatest and listened a little too much to a few people on here who were raving about them. The price was okay on it, and I've used it for a season, so I don't mind too much, but I could have gotten something better for not much more.

I am currently looking at trying to get an inexpensive HID to complement the Triple Shot. I know the Double Shot is supposed to work great with the Triple Shot, but I think a used HID or an inexpensive one like Trail Tech will work better.

~R


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I almost poulled the trigger on a TS because of all the rave reviews it was getting on here, luckily however spare cash wasn't available to dump on a new light so I had to wait. Then luckily NR came out with their Enduro HID package which I picked up for the price of a DS and am super happy with it. Would love to pick up a used or cheap TS when the prices fall to run on the HB along w/ the HID some time in the future.



Reedster said:


> ..................... I guess I wanted to have the latest and greatest and listened a little too much to a few people on here who were raving about them. The price was okay on it, and I've used it for a season, so I don't mind too much, but I could have gotten something better for not much more.
> 
> I am currently looking at trying to get an inexpensive HID to complement the Triple Shot. I know the Double Shot is supposed to work great with the Triple Shot, but I think a used HID or an inexpensive one like Trail Tech will work better.
> 
> ~R


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*Wireless computers ...*



Reedster said:


> I agree. I am just still bothered some that I got the Triple Shot at all. It was never really the light that worked for me, but I didn't know that when I bought it. I guess I wanted to have the latest and greatest and listened a little too much to a few people on here who were raving about them. The price was okay on it, and I've used it for a season, so I don't mind too much, but I could have gotten something better for not much more.
> 
> I am currently looking at trying to get an inexpensive HID to complement the Triple Shot. I know the Double Shot is supposed to work great with the Triple Shot, but I think a used HID or an inexpensive one like Trail Tech will work better.
> 
> ~R


Some folks have complimented the combination of an HID on the helmet and a Tripleshot on the bars. The reason is three-fold. First, the Tripleshot will not interefere with wireless computers when mounted on the bars like HID will. There is no high voltage ballast making electrical noise. Second, LEDs do not burn out. The HID bulb (like halogens) can go pop. It's a VERY expensive POP at $90. Third, the HID continues to run efficiently even when the battery is low. It won't put out as much light, but the system will still provide enough light to go slowly. The HID will just stop working once the current drops below a certain threshold.

I plan on getting an HID for my helmet as step 1. Step 2 will be an LED handlebar system from Cateye or one of the other companies who are jumping into the market. My guess is that eventually the LED systems will be as cheap as the halogen systems and you will see the market flooded with LED even though it is not as power efficient as LED.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

the best LED combo I have tried is a 

Nightlightning Blaast! on the bars
Nightlightning Endurenz on the helmet.

Together they offer the best light at an affordable price.


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

*Helmet light to go with the Triple Shot*

There are a couple mountaineering headmounted lights out that use the same luxeon LED as the TS. The one I got is the Petzl Myo XP. Its light and easy to mount with the straps and a couple zip ties. It's no double shot, but you can see around tight switchbacks with it. Runs on three double As so it's pretty light.


----------



## The_rydster (Sep 27, 2006)

Any clever homebrew guys tried to mount Cree LED's inside the tripleshot body? The TS IMO has a sweet body and optics much better than homemade efforts but presumably would need some skill to change the electronics.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2004)

The_rydster said:


> presumably would need some skill to change the electronics.


And the optics. The Luxeon optics don't work with the Crees at this point.

For what it's worth, I did receive the Double and Triple Shot Pro's a few days ago and the Triple Shot *Pro* has different optics than the Triple Shot. I like it much better.


----------



## Reedster (Jul 5, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> For what it's worth, I did receive the Double and Triple Shot Pro's a few days ago and the Triple Shot *Pro* has different optics than the Triple Shot. I like it much better.


For the prices I have seen on Ebay it had better be considerably better. It's going to be as expensive or more expensive than many HID lights. I know that the LED lights are supposed to be more durable, and are definitely much cheaper to replace bulbs, but unless the light compares favorably to the HIDs I just can't see paying as much for one as I would for an HID light.

I look forward to your reviews of the Double and Triple Shot Pros.

~R


----------



## napwest (Jul 29, 2005)

I discovered by accident that I like mixing my LED lights (5w luxeon) with Halogens. The warmer halogen light seems to compliment the cool blueish led light and gives slightly better contrast on wet trails.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*LED lights and Triple Shot Pro*



napwest said:


> I discovered by accident that I like mixing my LED lights (5w luxeon) with Halogens. The warmer halogen light seems to compliment the cool blueish led light and gives slightly better contrast on wet trails.


12/23/06 >> You're not the only one to notice this...Some months ago I purchased a couple LED flashlights from a Chinese web site. Some of the flashlights are using the Lumined's K-2. Prices were around $34 ea. and free shipping. Not a bad deal, anyway I discovered that if I mount one on my handlebars to use in combo with my halogen flood light that the LED light makes a great punch light thats extends the bar beam pattern and eliminates the gap between my handlebar and helmet light. The only downside to this set up is that the (rechargable Li-ion ) batteries in the flashlight only last about 40 min.at max brightness. Not to worry though, I plan on drilling a hole in the side and making a dummy battery setup using an external Li-ion battery ( BatterySpace 7.2 Volt Li-ion ). I will also rig a remote switch for easy on/off. Hopefully all will go well but even if it fails I lose $34 and use the battery with my halogens..:thumbsup: 
I ( like others ) are waiting on review for the Triple shot Pro. Whatever they are...Wait...prices have to come down, they are just too high.


----------



## napwest (Jul 29, 2005)

Sounds like a fun project If I was going to buy something soon I would hesitate to pickup the Nightrider Minewt they have a dual system tiny head unit, lion battery. My complaint about the Minewt are dual: first you cannot overdrive them in the stock config and second the reflector pattern is too compact (maybe 3deg). 
The 20mm X 18deg reflector sold here solves the spot problem I upgraded a friends this week it is a perfect replacement.
_http://www.quickar.com/lenses.php?session=K8xKjEI2_
Also Airbomb has the dual Minewt for 158 online a steal for a dual 5w system. 
_http://store.airbomb.com/Itemdesc.asp?ic=LT9034_


----------



## napwest (Jul 29, 2005)

I dont own a Minewt but I am very impressed by the Housing quality.
As far as LED upgrade a 5w is still near the top, I think that you may want to overdrive the 5w rather than replace it.
I use a homebuilt 5w luxeon on my helmet overdriven to 1000ma and it is much brighter than the Minewt.


----------



## Panter (Nov 13, 2006)

*Minewt Upgrade*



napwest said:


> Sounds like a fun project If I was going to buy something soon I would hesitate to pickup the Nightrider Minewt they have a dual system tiny head unit, lion battery. My complaint about the Minewt are dual: first you cannot overdrive them in the stock config and second the reflector pattern is too compact (maybe 3deg).
> The 20mm X 18deg reflector sold here solves the spot problem I upgraded a friends this week it is a perfect replacement.
> _http://www.quickar.com/lenses.php?session=K8xKjEI2_
> Also Airbomb has the dual Minewt for 158 online a steal for a dual 5w system.
> _http://store.airbomb.com/Itemdesc.asp?ic=LT9034_


Great upgrade!
I was just thinking about the same. I have a MiNewt and I am not really happy with the reflector pattern and with the light output.

Your upgrade sounds great, I was wondering do you have a MiNewt Dual, and you upgraded one head to a flood and left the other as spot?
There were quite a few lenses, could you let me know which one have you used exactly? Is it compicated to change it?

Also does anyone know if the MiNewt can be upgraded to a stronger led?

Thanks


----------



## grooveme (Oct 5, 2005)

Panter,

I'm the guy who NP helped. I believe it's the 20mm 18 deg lens...will let NP give the full details (part number: 20xref). It's a super easy replacement...use a 2.5mm allen wrench to open the housing. The lens is loosely sandwiched between the two halves, just pop out the old and replace with the new. Make sure all of the gaskets are in its proper place when you put the halves back together. Took about 2 minutes to complete.

Haven't ridden with the new setup, but the spread is wider, though the throw is a little shorter.



Panter said:


> Great upgrade!
> I was just thinking about the same. I have a MiNewt and I am not really happy with the reflector pattern and with the light output.
> 
> Your upgrade sounds great, I was wondering do you have a MiNewt Dual, and you upgraded one head to a flood and left the other as spot?
> ...


----------



## greenLED (Jan 9, 2007)

Did you guys see the new multiple emitter lights from Princeton Tec?

http://www.switchback321.com/

 Enjoy!!


----------



## napwest (Jul 29, 2005)

greenLED said:


> Did you guys see the new multiple emitter lights from Princeton Tec?
> 
> http://www.switchback321.com/
> 
> Enjoy!!


Pretty darn Sweet!

Started a new Minewt thread Check it out. (sorry for the HiJack)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=265969


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Running the new triple shot pros and WOW!!! Light weight, bright enough for twisty single track and the charge time is amazing. These lights are great!!!

I had the luck of seeing the triple shots before buying the pros... and they suck compared to the pros. 

A happy night rider. 10/10


----------

